# Eye infection ,Bleeding, White, Bulging Loss vision . Hairless ratty.



## Beanhead (Nov 21, 2011)

D


I am taking her to the vet this week , Does any one know what kind of $$ i am looking at for surgery ?

I hear they might have to remove and sew up eye.

Los Angeles/SF Valley area any suggestions on vets that nurse rats ?

Thanks,
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It looks her eye is dying from an injury. They may just give you antibiotics and drops and if they work out you won't need ANY surgery hopefully, but if they eye dies it will need removing.

And I don't mean to scare you, but my worst experience with bulging bleeding eyes was severe Lymphoma which caused immense suffering and both rats with the condition had to be promptly put to sleep. Like I said I don't wanna scare you, but your image is what my boy Godrick's eye looked like when he started symptoms.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Please try to bring her in ASAP, that looks incredibly painful.

California vets that are members of the Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians (you will have to check distance):

Dr. Ruth Adams
Facility:	Muller Veterinary Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Not Specified
Address:	2735 North Main St.
Walnut Creek CA 94597
Phone:	(925) 934-8042
Website:	http://www.mullerveterinaryhospital.com/
Dr. Louisa Asseo
Facility:	Hillcrest Veterinary Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Hedgehogs 
Address:	2211 Morello Avenue
Pleasant Hill CA 94523
Phone:	925-676-1909
Website:	www.hillcrestvet.com
Dr. Megan Blasier Duvall
Facility:	VCA Holly Street Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders 
Address:	501 Laurel St
San Carlos CA 94070
Phone:	650 631 7400
Website:	
Dr. Thomas Boyer
Facility:	Pet Hospital of Penasquitos	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Not Specified
Address:	9888-F Carmel Mtn Rd
San Diego CA 92129
Phone:	858-484-3490
Website:	www.pethospitalpq.com
Dr. Rosanne Brown
Facility:	Rancho San Diego Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	2988 Jamacha Rd.
El Cajon CA 92019
Phone:	619-660-6767
Website:	rsdanimalhospital.com
Dr. Todd Cecil
Facility:	Avian/Exotic Service- Pet Emergency & Specialty Center-Avian/Exotic Service	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	5232 Jackson Drive Suite 105
La Mesa CA 91941
Phone:	619 462-4800
Website:	www.pescsandiego.com
Dr. Michael Christianson
Facility:	Banfield The Pet Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Hedgehogs 
Address:	12483 Limonite Ave.
Mira Loma CA 91752
Phone:	909-685-0124
Website:	
Dr. Irene Cote
Facility:	Cote Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	8915 Towne Center Drive #110
San Diego CA 92122
Phone:	858-452-7100
Website:	www.CoteAnimalHospital.com
Dr. Keri Franco
Facility:	Crescenta Valley Veterinary Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Guinea Pigs 
Address:	3254 Foothill Blvd.
La Crescenta CA 91214
Phone:	(626) 249-0022
Website:	www.cvvet.com
Dr. Rene Gandolfi
Facility:	Castro Valley Companion Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Hedgehogs 
Address:	2509 Lessley Avenue
Castro Valley CA 94546
Phone:	510 582-6311
Website:	www.cvcah.com
Dr. Paul Gibbons
Facility:	Behler Chelonian Center	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	PO Box 1289
Ojai CA 92024
Phone:	805-640-9747
Website:	turtleconservancy.org
Dr. Andrea Glasser
Facility:	VCA Rossmoor-El Dorado Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas 
Address:	10832 Los Alamitos Blvd
Los Alamitos CA 90720
Phone:	562-598-8621
Website:	vcarossmoor.com
Dr. Tia Greenberg
Facility:	Westminster Veterinary Group	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	6621 Westminster Blvd.
Westminster CA 92683
Phone:	714-899-1100
Website:	www.westminsterveterinarygroup.com
Dr. Carolynn Harvey
Facility:	Chabot Veterinary Clinic	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Guinea Pigs 
Address:	20877 Foothill Blvd
Hayward CA 94541
Phone:	(510) 538-2330
Website:	
Dr. Gregory Haskell
Facility: Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas 
Address:	3230 State St.
Santa Barbara CA 93105
Phone:	805 682-2555
Website:	
Dr. Michelle Hawkins
Facility: Companion Avian and Exotic Pet Service	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Hedgehogs 
Address: 2108 Tupper Hall University of CA Davis
Davis CA 95616
Phone:	530-752-1363
Website:	http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vmth/small_animal/cape/index.cfm
Dr. Sarah Hawklyn
Facility:	Aptos-Creekside Pet Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Hedgehogs 
Address:	10404 Soquel Drive
Aptos CA 95003
Phone:	831-688-4242
Website:	
Dr. Shann Ikezawa
Facility:	Bishop Ranch Veterinary Center	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Hedgehogs 
Address:	2000 Bishop Drive
San Ramon CA 94583
Phone:	925-866-8387
Website:	webvets.com
Dr. Michelle Jack
Facility:	VCA Wilshire Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	2421 Wilshire Blvd.
Santa Monica CA 90403
Phone:	310-828-4587
Website:	
Dr. Jeffrey Jenkins
Facility:	Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	2317 Hotel Circle South Suite C
San Diego CA 92108-1499
Phone:	619-260-1412
Website:	http://www.drexotic.com
Dr. Sari Kanfer
Facility:	Exotic Animal Care Center	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	2121 East Foothill Blvd
Pasadena CA 91107
Phone:	626-405-1777
Website:	
Dr. Michele Kim
Facility:	VCA Bay Area Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Not Specified
Address:	4501 Shattuck Ave
Oakland CA 94609
Phone:	510-654-8375
Website:	
Dr. Linda Knox
Facility:	Palomar Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Hedgehogs 
Address:	2331 South Melrose Dr.
Vista CA 92081
Phone:	760-727-7622
Website:	www.palomarvet.com
Dr. Lynne Lankes
Facility:	Central Marin Cat and Exotic Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	4144-A Redwood Highway
San Rafael CA 94903
Phone:	415-479-2287
Website:	www.catsandexotics.com
Dr. Frank Lavac Jr.
Facility:	VCA Wilshire Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	2421 Wilshire Blvd
Santa Monica CA 90403
Phone:	310-828-4587
Website:	
Dr. Leila Marcucci
Facility:	Bay Area Bird Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Hedgehogs 
Address:	2145 Taraval Street
San Francisco CA 94116
Phone:	415-566-4359
Website:	www.bayareabirdhospital.com
Dr. Diane McClure
Facility:	ARC Veterinary Services	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas 
Address:	260 Vereda Pradera
Goleta CA 93117-5302
Phone:	805-698-9940
Website:	www.arcvetservices.com
Dr. Mona Miller
Facility:	Four Seasons Animal Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Hedgehogs 
Address:	3210 Old Tunnel Road
Lafayette CA 94549
Phone:	925-938-7700
Website:	
Dr. Ann Murata
Facility:	Animal Emergency Referral Center	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Hedgehogs 
Address:	3511 Pacific Coast Highway Suite A
Torrance CA 90505
Phone:	310-325-3000
Website:	
Dr. Karlton Pfann
Facility:	Brandner Veterinary Hospital Inc	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Not Specified
Address:	347 Lakeville St.
Petaluma CA 94952
Phone:	707-762-3549
Website:	www.brandnervet.com
Dr. Drury Reavill
Facility:	Zoo/Exotic Pathology Service--for Veterinarians only	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	2825 KOVR Drive
West Sacramento CA 95605
Phone:	800-457-7981
Website:	www.zooexotic.com
Dr. Michael Rittenberg
Facility:	Foothill Pet Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Hedgehogs Pocket Pets (gerbils, hamsters, etc.) 
Address:	675 Cieneguitas Rd.
Santa Barbara CA 93110
Phone:	805-967-0119
Website:	www.foothillpethospital.com
Dr. Mira Sanchez
Facility:	Loomis basin veterinary clinic	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	3901 Sierra college blvd
Loomis CA 95650
Phone:	916-652-5816
Website:	Loomisbasinvet.com
Dr. David Sanchez-Migallon Guzman
Facility:	University of California Davis Dept Medicine and Epidemiology School of Veterinary Medicine	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	One Shields Avenue 2108 Tupper Hall
Davis CA 95605
Phone:	530 7521393
Website:	
Dr. Debra Scheenstra
Facility:	Debra Scheenstra	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Hedgehogs 
Address:	PO Box 892
Novato CA 94948-0892
Phone:	415-893-1554
Website:	
Dr. Marcello Schonmann
Facility:	Mill Creek Veterinary Services	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Not Specified
Address:	P.O.Box 3067
Visalia CA 93278-3067
Phone:	559 6511525
Website:	
Dr. Hilary Stern
Facility:	Avian and Exotic Clinic of the Monterey Peninsula	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	20 Lower Ragsdale Drive
Monterey CA 93940
Phone:	831-647-1147
Website:	http://www.aecvets.com/
Dr. Yoko Tamura
Facility:	Capri Plaza Pet Clinic	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	19582 Ventura Blvd
Tarzana CA 91356
Phone:	818-881-6344
Website:	www.capriplazapetclinic.com/
Dr. Shannon Thomas
Facility:	Avian & Exotic Clinic of Monterey	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	20 Lower Ragsdale Drive Suite 150
Monterey CA 93940
Phone:	831-647-1147
Website:	www.aecvets.com
Dr. Corey Thompson
Facility:	Animal Care Center	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Hedgehogs 
Address:	1100 E. Monte Vista Avenue
Vacaville CA 95688
Phone:	707-448-6275
Website:	www.vvacc.com
Dr. Sharon Vanderlip
Facility:	Dr. Sharon Vanderlip/ICSB-San Diego	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs 
Address:	11474 Bridle Path Lane
Lakeside CA 92040-1323
Phone:	619-654-4520
Website:	www.sharonvanderlip.com
Dr. Ann Welton
Facility:	San Roque Pet Hospital	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas 
Address:	3034 State Street
Santa Barbara CA 93105
Phone:	805-682-2647
Website:	www.sanroquepethospital.com
Dr. Jeanette Yamamoto
Facility:	Animal Surgical & Emergency Center	Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Guinea Pigs Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Hedgehogs 
Address:	15435 S. Sepulveda Blvd.
Los Angeles CA 90025
Phone:	310-473-5906
Website:	www.asecvet.com


----------



## Beanhead (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you for all the info.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope it all works out. Best of luck.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nakies are so prone to eye issues but that is a real infection too, and needs to be removed. Enucleation can really help this little guy, and I have been through it 5 times with my rescues. I would call your vet clinic and ask for a quote on the enucleation, then you will know, as prices vary from city to city, vet to vet.

Is he on pain meds? Poor love.


----------

